# Welche Köderalternative gibt´s zum Wattwurm



## Schütti (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo Plattfischfan´s,
wer kann mir sagen welcher Köder ausser Watt- und Seeringelwurm noch am besten fängt#c . Da ich diese Jahr nach Bornholm fahre und ausser Dorsch auch noch Plattfische fangen wollte, es dort aber auf Grund des geringen Jod- bzw. Salzgehalt der Ostsee keine Wattwürmer gibt, wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr gute Erfahrungen mit Heringsfetzen, Muschelfleisch oder dem neuen Miracle Bait gemacht habt, welches u.a. von Hakuma angeboten wird. Auch für Holland (Zeeland) könnte ich die Info´s gut gebrauchen, da die dort gekauften Wattwürmer meist schon gar nicht mehr wie Würmer aussehen. Also mal ran an die Tasten. Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten.
Bis dahin und eine schöne Makrelensaison.
Euer Schütti
#g #g #g #g #g #g #g #g


----------



## Agalatze (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderalternative gibt´s zum Wattwurm*

hallo schütti
ich habe vor kurzer zeit mal ein thema erstellt, Garnelen,Krabben...
ist im brandungsforum zu finden.
das habe ich ähnlich gefragt.
gibt schon ein paar interessante antworten.
gruß agalatze


----------



## Schütti (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderalternative gibt´s zum Wattwurm*

Hallo Agalatze,
besten Dank für den Tip. Werde gleich mal reinschauen.
Schütti


----------



## chippog (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderalternative gibt´s zum Wattwurm*

und hier auch noch der direktlink "in die brandung" = nur einmal klicken. chipp
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?p=424153&posted=1#post424153


----------



## Blenni (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderalternative gibt´s zum Wattwurm*

Hallo, ganz kleine Fetzen von Hering oder Makrele sind zumindest auf Klieschen optimal. Die schon erwähnten Reker gehen auf alles. Gekochte Miesmuscheln fangen auch, werden sich aber wahrscheinlich etwas schlecht werfen lassen.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderalternative gibt´s zum Wattwurm*

Ich habe letztens im Fehmarn-Sund mit dem Boot gelegen und hatte sofort nachdem meine Rute mit Wattis bestückt in`s Wasser gewandert ist Bisse über Bisse (alles Dorsche um die 20cm) also habe ich mich entschlossen etwas zu testen. Ich zog anstatt der Wattis Miracle Bait auf die Haken...die Bisse blieben aus, also wieder Wattis drauf und ...Bisse über Bisse.
Als nächstes habe ich Tebrowürmer auf die Haken gezoge die ich eigentlich zum Schollenangeln mitgenommen hatte und...Bisse über Bisse !!!
Ich habe immer drei Würmer auf den Haken gezogen damit etwas Bewegung im Spiel ist.
Sie sind zwar etwas teuer und rechnen sich sicherlich nicht im Verhältniss zu dem Preis der Wattis aber eine Alternative sind sie für mich auf jeden Fall denn welcher Fisch kann schon einer Watti/Tebro Kombination wiederstehen ??
Ach ja, Schollen habe ich später an einer anderen Stelle auch mit den Tebros gefangen !!


----------



## chippog (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderalternative gibt´s zum Wattwurm*

was sind tebrowürmer?? gruss aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderalternative gibt´s zum Wattwurm*

....gute Frage !
Keine Ahnung woher die Dinger kommen oder von wem sie abstammen aber sie sehen fast so aus wie Maden nur etwas gelblicher und ca. doppelt bis dreifach so gross wie Maden.
Im Blinker Sonderheft "Plattfische" steht auch was drüber drin...deswegen kam ich drauf es auch zu testen.


----------



## Agalatze (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderalternative gibt´s zum Wattwurm*

meinst du tebrolarven ?
das ist doch sowas ähnliches wie bienenmaden.
oder ?


----------



## McKay (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderalternative gibt´s zum Wattwurm*

Hallo,
Die Tebolarven stammen von australischen Motten und haben einen starken Eigengeruch.Sind eigenlich als Aalköder bekannt.Habe vor Jahren mal von Günther 
Großmann den Tipp bekommen damit auf Butt zu fischen,doch in der Brandung nichts damit gefangen.Habe es dann nicht mehr versucht.
Zu dem Miracle Bait kann ich nur sagen,Finger weg!!!Großer Beschiß!!!
Der Werbespruch"Meisterschaft in Vide Sande wurde mit Miracle-Bait gewonnen" ist ein Gerücht!!Habe das Zeug in allen Geschmacksrichtungen getestet,und weder vom Boot noch vom Land einen Fisch damit gefangen.
Eine gute Alternative sind Flohkrebse,bloß das beschaffen ist ein Problem.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## chippog (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderalternative gibt´s zum Wattwurm*

kuck, bin ich wieder was schlauer geworden! danke meine herren! falls ich drankomme, werde ich mal testen!

- ein köder wird erst dann so richtig gut, wenn der, der damit fischt, fest an ihn glaubt! -

gruss aus göteborg und skitfiske! chipp


----------

